

Launching a site to track Australian startups - add yours to the list - brichardson
https://docs.google.com/a/squareweave.com.au/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dE45WUItVXdEM1dwQVVIUW9xVUlGamc6MQ#gid=0

======
rex_gsd
Added both of mine in; One we've launched already (but still recently) and the
next one is almost finished development.

